# Pics Pics Pics Lol



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi fellas i took some pics (poff finally  )

but was not able to post them directly here so uplaode them to the Gallery  


take a look 


Aquarium Gallery - tinman Gallery


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

cool thanks 

but how did you inlude that in the post ?? 

i tried but cant


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I like this one


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you click on the picture it will give you a larger shot of it. Underneath the pic there is some codes. Use the one that says to use on the forum and post in thread.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice little setup.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Did you say little  


Lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha,some would consider its little.I like the setup though and the fishes look happy.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol yea they are happy 
In some other threads I said my ram looks me in the eye lol And it looked like I'm exaggerating but it actually does lol 

It comes to that corner and won't moveunless I mOve lol


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok here is one more link of my ram 

YouTube - Bolivian ram attacking finger


See how he is attacking my finger lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL how cute.He seems full of personality for sure.My macs watch me too.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea  
Initially he used to be dull and colorless but then I got a mirror for him and he got lil colorful always fighting with the mirror 
Then I tried with two more bolivian rams and he used to chase them and hurt them finally in the third round I got a female ( it's very hard to say male and female Bolivian rams) andnow he fliers with her and digging pits all over and gets soo mad and chases anything that comes near the pits 
The funniest thing to watch is he even pushes off the snail to the corner of the tank and returns to his position. Lol it takes ages for the snail to come all the way 

Hahaha


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

tinman said:


> Ok here is one more link of my ram
> 
> YouTube - Bolivian ram attacking finger
> 
> ...


I love the look of rams...but no one has them around me... :-(


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

tinman said:


> Did you say little
> 
> 
> Lol


oops, I just realized the tank is 29 gallons, no I don't think that's so small. I was looking more at the pics of the Harlequin Rasboras and for some reason thought it was a 10 or 15 gallon. .


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't decide if he is giving fish kisses or attacking your finger.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

He'd eat you if he could, lol!


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol fish kisses I like that word 

Yea he is like come inTo the tank and we will see hahahaha


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well actually its a 29 tall so the foot print is just a little more than a 10 gallon 

I'm thinking of getting rid of those Australian rainbows but looks like I have to donate though and also that honey gaurami


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

got some more pics today


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Female dwarf neon Rainbow 

kinda looks preggy (always  )


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Female bolivian Ram


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

My australian rainbow fish -- trying to give him off  to make more space


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

new small angel i got today 

dont know what kind it is


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

My honey sunset gaurami


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the pics, keep em coming


----------

